# Newby vraag

## Onni

Hallo,

Ik ben nieuw met gentoo, heel eerlijk gezegt met zogoed als heel unix.

ik wou een webserver gaan draaien op gentoo,

met de volgende services:

Apache - HTTP

MySQL - SQL

FTP

Samba - voor mijn windows pc's

Ik wil dit op gentoo gaan doen maar na de installatie met de live cd krijg ik een login scherm,

nou dat ik bijna niets weet van Gentoo, kan ik dus ook niet veel.

Heeft iemand tips of ideeen voor me.

En weet toevallig ook iemand hoe ik de GUI aan kan zetten?

Mvg,

René

----------

## Q-collective

Lees de officiÃ«le dcumentatie, bekijk eens de Gentoo Wiki of doe anders eens een zoek actie op dit forum.

Alles wat je maar wilt weten staat daar wel op  :Wink: 

Welkom!

----------

## krolden

 *Onni wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw met gentoo, heel eerlijk gezegt met zogoed als heel unix.
> 
> ik wou een webserver gaan draaien op gentoo,
> ...

 

lol

Leer eerst deftig werken met Linux.  Pas daarna zou ik pas beginnen met servers.

Good luck.

----------

## Zuliani

Het lijkt me niet zo makkelijk om zomaar eens een servertje op te zetten zonder enige voorafgaande ervaring met linux, en al helemaal niet met Gentoo.

Hoewel dit een Gentoo forum is, raad ik je toch aan te beginnen met "newbie-vriendelijke" Distro's. Qua performance zal het ook niet zoveel schelen, en dan wordt de GUI meestal vanzelf "aangezet". Eens je de basis onder de knie hebt kun je dan eventueel proberen een server op te zetten.

----------

## Q-collective

 *Zuliani wrote:*   

> Het lijkt me niet zo makkelijk om zomaar eens een servertje op te zetten zonder enige voorafgaande ervaring met linux, en al helemaal niet met Gentoo.
> 
> Hoewel dit een Gentoo forum is, raad ik je toch aan te beginnen met "newbie-vriendelijke" Distro's. Qua performance zal het ook niet zoveel schelen, en dan wordt de GUI meestal vanzelf "aangezet". Eens je de basis onder de knie hebt kun je dan eventueel proberen een server op te zetten.

 

Dat is maar net wat je onder "vriendelijk" verstaat. Ik versta eronder dat zaken simpel in elkaar gezet zijn, zoals bij Gentoo. Een ander wil liever een "point and click" distro. Alles is relatief.

----------

## LukeLemmings

Onni,

LOL. Inderdaad redelijk ambiteus voor newby. Gentoo is meer bedoeld voor wie al weet wat ie wil maken. Hoewel je dat min of meer inderdaad al weet. Let op: er wordt bijna niets default geinstalleerd. Jij beslist wat er op je gentoo box terecht komt.

 *Onni wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw met gentoo, heel eerlijk gezegt met zogoed als heel unix.
> 
> ik wou een webserver gaan draaien op gentoo,
> ...

 

Inloggen?

 *Onni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heeft iemand tips of ideeen voor me.

 

Voor remote configuratie is webmin wel een goeie.

```
emerge webmin
```

dan start je de webmin service: 

```
/etc/init.d/webmin start 
```

dan in een browser https://jouwdoos:10000/

Met webmin kun je remote vanalles configureren en aan en uit zetten.

 *Onni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En weet toevallig ook iemand hoe ik de GUI aan kan zetten?

 

Heb je al iets ge-emerged met een gui? Out of the box wordt er geen gui geinstalleerd.

Zoja, probeer dan eens 

```
startx
```

 op de commandline.

Waarschijnlijk moet er een en ander geconfigureerd worden, maar daar ben ik bijna alweer overheen. Zie de  docs op de website.

Succes,

Lucas.

----------

## NoError

Om te beginnen met Gentoo Linux en of met FreeBSD is eigenlijk wel een sprong in het diepe, maar ik vind het wel de beste manier om meer van Linux en of Unix te weten te komen. Geldt zeker als je een diehard bent!  :Very Happy: 

Het is vooral een kwestie van veel RTFM  :Laughing:  En hoe moeilijk kan het zijn, de meest belangrijke documenten om Gentoo te installeren en hoe verder zijn vertaald in het nederlands  :Wink: 

Nog een goeie tip  :Idea:  Laat dat Gentoo bakkie af en toe eens met rust en doe even iets totaal anders  :Very Happy: 

Bijvoorbeeld: Geef je vriendin eens een keer aandacht en of werk je eens een keer in het zweet op de sportschool of sportclub.

Groeten,

Johannes

----------

## Q-collective

Mensen, ik wil even melden dat Onni sinds zijn eerste bericht op 8 november niet meer geantwoord heeft. 

De kans zit er dus in dat je moeite aan het verspillen bent  :Wink: 

----------

## koenderoo

Het begint al aardig op een standaard reactie richting newbies te lijken. Misschien dat we het nog even af kunnen maken en dit topic vervolgens sticky maken? Scheelt mogelijk een groot aantal van dit soort threads.

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Het begint al aardig op een standaard reactie richting newbies te lijken. Misschien dat we het nog even af kunnen maken en dit topic vervolgens sticky maken? Scheelt mogelijk een groot aantal van dit soort threads.

 

Goed idee!

----------

